

Sex is a Ghetto - kumarski
http://www.calvinfroedge.com/sex-is-a-ghetto/

======
lkrubner
I did not know this:

"Dating sites like OKCupid and Plenty Of Fish ban profiles with sexual
content, even when there is no nudity."

I think it is strange that even the dating sites would be hesitant about sex.
Sex and dating are closely linked ideas. I do not know anyone, male or female,
gay or lesbian or straight, who wants to find a mate but does not want to have
sex.

This is both amusing and yet accurate:

"Instead, “sex communities” are created that use code language like
“swinging,” “tantric experience,” and “open love,” and meet in virtual
secrecy. People flock to online services that promise intimate encounters yet
more often simply charge a monthly fee to chat with bots and scam artists. "

